# Horse Lineart painting and Breyer CMs.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very charming!


----------



## kaleighdaisy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you, Dear!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow would you ever do a line art for me of a special horse i love?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't you mean you colored them? Because JNFerrigno did the linearts. ;D


----------

